# Minimum pkg version now 1.3.8



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 22, 2014)

I upgraded `pkg; pkg-static` from 1.3.7 to 1.3.8 without too much trouble only because I had backup `pkg-static` binaries... still unsure of how to proceed next time.  `pkg` was segfaulting after the initial deinstall-to-reinstall and inability to install (can't forumulate that sentence to be more clear, I am unsure of the precise CLI which occurred...; )  rebooted; still segfaulting;  Was able to install the newer version (now that the older version was copied to /usr/local/bin; IOW using the backup binary and its libpkg.


----------



## Young (Sep 23, 2014)

Have updated ports and cannot compile any package since my pkgng version is 1.3.7 and 1.3.8 is required. `pkg upgrade` shows no update at all. What is going on???


----------



## obsigna (Sep 23, 2014)

Young said:
			
		

> Have updated ports and cannot compile any package since my pkgng version is 1.3.7 and 1.3.8 is required. `pkg upgrade` shows no update at all. What is going on???



The repository of the binary packages is always some days behind the source tree. ports-mgmt/pkg can be upgraded from source using the following command: `portmaster ports-mgmt/pkg`

After this, upgrading the other ports using portmaster or by other means should work as usual.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 23, 2014)

To my recollection (maybe not exact), the new version(s) can build but not install.  (v9 here) ... The installation requiring the new version.  One may copy the built binaries over to the destination and try to proceed; that may have been the cause of pkg segfaulting (in the first post) but as I mentioned, am unsure of the sequence of commands and file copying (including the backup I used) which eventually fixed it.  OTOH, just now I noticed a misplaced PKG variable in make.conf and that may have had something to do with this situation.


----------



## kpa (Sep 23, 2014)

Builds of the official binary repositories start on Wednesday if I remember right. The updates that hit the ports tree this weekend won't be in the binary packages until Thursday/Friday of the following week.


----------

